# #Nanjing Skyline#--maybe you like, come in pls



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing*, one of the top 10 largest city of China,
one of the 4 famous ancient capital of China,
also, one of the top 5 skyline of china mainland,
Milestone: 2500 years ago, Nanjing city was built
1500 years ago, the population of Nanjing City arrived at 1M
600 years ago, Nanjing City was the largest city in the world
60 years ago, Nanjing City was the capital of China
===================================================








*===================================================*


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing skyscrapers*

booming fast


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing skyline*

*Skyline from XuanWu Lake*
===========================================


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing skyline*

*Skyline from XuanWu Lake*
===========================================


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing Skyline*

Skyline from Zijing Montain
==========================


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

WHERE ARE YOU FROM？


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing Skyline*

*Nanjing Skyline, far away!!!*
=======================


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Beijing now
==============
WHERE ARE YOU FROM？


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing Skyline*

more....
================








=========================
   :bash: :bash: :bash: :weirdo: :weirdo: :jk: :jk: :cheers: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing Skyline*

more.....
=====================








=========================
:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing Skyline*

more Nanjing skyline....
=======================








============================
:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Nanjing Night
===============








================== 
:weirdo: :weirdo:


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

skyscrapers of nanjing


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Nanjing Night...


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Nanjing Night...


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Nanjing Olympic Center, one of the largest of China mainland


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Nanjing Railway Station,
Nanjing is the 5th city in China which owns metro


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*You can find Nanjing also is a most china style city in China.*
==================================
*Xiaoling-Grab, more than 600 years old, World Cultural. Heritage*


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*You can find Nanjing also is a most china style city in China.
==================================
Xiaoling-Grab, more than 600 years old, World Cultural. Heritage*


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*You can find Nanjing also is a most china style city in China*
======================================


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*You can find Nanjing also is a most china style city in China*
=============================================


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*You can find Nanjing also is a most china style city in China*


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*You can find Nanjing also is a most china style city in China*
QingHuai River in the city center


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Qinghuai River, Night.... so charming, I love it....
============================


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

This lovely time, you go to nanjing...


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

XuanWu Lake, Nanjing side


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Qinghuai River, Nanjing city center, 100% china style.....*


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

HAVE YOU SUZHOU‘S PICTURES


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Yes, many.
I'll share all of them in a new post later.
===============
HAVE YOU SUZHOU‘S PICTURES


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

a Nanjingest style nanjing pic, qinghuai river side
==========================================


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Green Nanjing*

Green Nanjing


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing style*

street seen of nanjing
=====================


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing style*

morden Nanjing again,
=================


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

morden nanjing again,
=====================


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing style*









===================================
:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)




----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*street of nanjing*

street of nanjing


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

XJK CBD of nanjing


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Nanjing Metro Station entray
==========================


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Nanjing style
=======================


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Nanjing Skyline From XuanWu Lake


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Nanjing Skyline From Xuanwu Lake


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing Skyline From XuanWu Lake*


----------



## stone (Jan 1, 2006)

Great pictures. Thanks! I lived in Nanjing for 4 years. Now it has changed a lot in just a few years!


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

more nanjing pics for sharing...
first my favorest : yuejianglou( 阅江楼 ), a good place for overview the hold nanjing city and yangtze river.


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

阅江楼


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)




----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)




----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

nanjing is a saint city for every chinese both home and abroad.
every chinese knows this building, eha..


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

whoever travels in nanjing, this is absolute the first prierior place for your choise


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

whoever travels in nanjing, this is absolute the first prierior place for your choise


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

is this chinese palace wall in beijing?
no, it's in nanjing city, nanjing is another famous ancient capital.


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

old residences in the south of city


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

mochou lake, another one besides xuanwu lake in nanjing


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

another mochou lakeside


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

1912 block, favorest place for yong people, full of all kinds of bars and typical nanjing 1910's style buildings.(1912 is the year when nanjing became the capital of china and also qing dynasty was finished right in this year)


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

typical building style in 1912 block


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Nanjing yangtze river bridge, the first bridge override yangtze river in nanjing


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

yangtze river bridge


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

hexi new city located in the west of the city, it is booming fast now, in recent years, it will become another skyline of nanjing.
new buildings in the CBD of hexi new city


----------

